# do these look like ok meat rabbits



## samanthaj (Mar 11, 2011)

everyone has seen our free bunnies.these are the ones we origanlly bought for my dd for 4h.we knew they wouldnt be old enough to have babies,so she was just going to show them. we bought them from another 4h kid! they are nz,california and something else cross. i cant remember the third! all parents where good sized.regardless of what the babies sizes are,she will be ok in 4h.but we would like to raise some babies for ourselves and after seeing some of the post on here im wondering if  these guys have what it takes! they are almost 13 weeks in these pics. my dd put peter,the buck, on a pillow pet for size comparision LOL









and the does


----------



## samanthaj (Mar 11, 2011)

nonone has any opinions on the size of these guys as meat rabbits
i thought 10-12 weeks was buthering age,and since weve never done this before im not sure,they seem to weigh maybe around 5 pounds now


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 11, 2011)

If you are breeding for your table any breed will work.  If your happy with the rabbits I'd go a head and give it a try.


----------



## NJNewZealands (Mar 13, 2011)

I just wanted to throw out there a question that some of you might be able to answer.....Is it true that cross bred rabbits produce a tougher meat than purebreeds?

I raise NewZealands and possibly looking to add Cali's 

When I cook them it is usually slow cook for 2hrs...but I also sell to butchers so I dont want to compromise my quality...

Thanks
NJNewZealands


----------



## freemotion (Mar 13, 2011)

Our neighbor used to raise meat rabbits and I was considering it myself....he told me he raised a cross as the meat was better.  NZs and Californians.


----------



## collector (Mar 13, 2011)

samanthaj said:
			
		

> nonone has any opinions on the size of these guys as meat rabbits
> i thought 10-12 weeks was buthering age,and since weve never done this before im not sure,they seem to weigh maybe around 5 pounds now


If they are around 5.lbs at 13 wks that seems like a pretty good weight for processing. I would go ahead and breed them.


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Mar 14, 2011)

> just wanted to throw out there a question that some of you might be able to answer.....Is it true that cross bred rabbits produce a tougher meat than purebreeds?
> 
> I raise NewZealands and possibly looking to add Cali's
> 
> ...


I don't think they are tougher.  But, cross breeds tend to have hybrid vigor, which means they grow bigger faster.  My NZW Cali crosses are completely weened and ready to butcher at 8 weeks.  I like this because if they're going to my freezer (and not for sale)  I don't have to use much feed to "grow them out"


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Mar 14, 2011)

And honestly I cant tell the difference in taste or texture from the purebreds that I purchased before I started raising my own.


----------



## smalltimer (Mar 14, 2011)

what age do people think is best for processing


----------



## Hooligan Farm (Mar 15, 2011)

smalltimer said:
			
		

> what age do people think is best for processing


I'm new to all this but I gauge it by there weight and what it cost me to feed them. I generally try to wait till they are 5lbs or heavier, but if I'm overrun I'll process at 12 weeks. Mine are usually 5lbs or close to it by then.


----------



## tortoise (Mar 15, 2011)

smalltimer said:
			
		

> what age do people think is best for processing


A balance of live weight and cost of feed.  At some point the rabbit stops putting on weight (when it is fully grown).  Sometime at or before that point is time to butcher.  Different breeds will have different age for butchering.  My breed grows slower than the ture meat breeds, so mine grow twice as long.  (Plus mine are worth more alive than dead, so as long as sales are good, I don't butcher.)


----------



## geo (Jun 7, 2015)

NJNewZealands said:


> I just wanted to throw out there a question that some of you might be able to answer.....Is it true that cross bred rabbits produce a tougher meat than purebreeds?
> 
> I raise NewZealands and possibly looking to add Cali's
> 
> ...


looking for New Zealand white


----------

